# Canning



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Any canning experts here? I'm just getting in to it and I'm having a problem with losing liquids during processing. Particularly with corn and green beans.

From everything I read I would guess my problem may be inconsistent head space with the green beans and possibly packing the corn to tight. Both these things could cause siphoning during processing . Would I be better off leaving things a bit low and just using liquid to bring it to the correct head space?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Gillgitter said:


> Any canning experts here? I'm just getting in to it and I'm having a problem with losing liquids during processing. Particularly with corn and green beans.
> 
> From everything I read I would guess my problem may be inconsistent head space with the green beans and possibly packing the corn to tight. Both these things could cause siphoning during processing . Would I be better off leaving things a bit low and just using liquid to bring it to the correct head space?


Yes. Also make sure your headspace is correct and your tempurature doesn't fluctuate, Gas stove or electric? Pressure Canner needs steady temp. Also you need to let pressure canner purge air for 5 min before you place the weight on top. 10# for 55 min for pints.
BTW, I'm no expert but I've done my fair share of canning.


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

Its a gas (propane) stove. Pressure fluctuation is an issue but do the best I can. I'm going to try some more corn today and only fill to 1 1/4" of head space and top with water. I'll see if that works better.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Planted a good size garden this year and wife has been picking daily and canning,getting hard to find lids and jars in our area.With current food prices climbing daily am gonna also can venison for the first time this year.Hear its awesome,maybe even a couple geese???


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

Canned venison is great. I take all the cuts that are heavy in silver skin and generally hard to trim and can those. Shanks, parts of the neck. Things like that. They turn out super tender and fall right apart. Make sandwiches with them, use it in stuffed peppers, tacos, whatever else you'd use burger in. Probably my favorite way to eat venison lately.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Gillgitter said:


> Any canning experts here? I'm just getting in to it and I'm having a problem with losing liquids during processing. Particularly with corn and green beans.
> 
> From everything I read I would guess my problem may be inconsistent head space with the green beans and possibly packing the corn to tight. Both these things could cause siphoning during processing . Would I be better off leaving things a bit low and just using liquid to bring it to the correct head space?


If you are losing a lot of water out of your jars it's because of the fact that you are to rapidly increasing the temperature getting the canner up to temp. You end up with major temperature and pressure differentiations between the inside and outside of the jar and this is what causes the issue.. Slow down the rising temp so the entire mass in the canner inside and outside of the jars can rise in temp and pressure together and this will alleviate your issue. BTW I have a cert from Purdue in better processing thank to a job in a major canning factory in our area.. Gas stoves are notorious for this happening..


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

FullQuiver said:


> If you are losing a lot of water out of your jars it's because of the fact that you are to rapidly increasing the temperature getting the canner up to temp. You end up with major temperature and pressure differentiations between the inside and outside of the jar and this is what causes the issue.. Slow down the rising temp so the entire mass in the canner inside and outside of the jars can rise in temp and pressure together and this will alleviate your issue. BTW I have a cert from Purdue in better processing thank to a job in a major canning factory in our area.. Gas stoves are notorious for this happening..


Thanks! That may have been an issue as well. I was just putting them in the canner and cranking it up full throttle.


----------

